# Beautiful game



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello, Anybody who plays Football in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, please let me know. Would love to join you all.
Thanks.


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

pradyeep said:


> Hello, Anybody who plays Football in Dubai or Abu Dhabi, please let me know. Would love to join you all.
> Thanks.


Search the forum for 5 a side football. I believe there are quite a few people on this forum who regularly arrange friendly matches.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

gunner said:


> Search the forum for 5 a side football. I believe there are quite a few people on this forum who regularly arrange friendly matches.


Ohk, thanks mate!


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

try DUPLAYS


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> try DUPLAYS


DUPLAYS looks nice but the fees advertized are for playing once a week. 400 dirhams a game, that sounds expensive.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

haha no chance! Look again


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> haha no chance! Look again


I copy pasted that from their page.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

copy and pasted what?


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> copy and pasted what?


Fee per game.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Copy the link on here for me to see as I think you are wrong.


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Copy the link on here for me to see as I think you are wrong.


DUPLAYS.com DUPLAYS Football (Soccer) "Fever Pitch II" League Check Info.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nowhere on that page does it say "fee per game".

Tell you what have a good read and see if you can figure it out!

If a company charged AED 400 for a game of footy they wouldn't last long!


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> Nowhere on that page does it say "fee per game".
> 
> Tell you what have a good read and see if you can figure it out!
> 
> If a company charged AED 400 for a game of footy they wouldn't last long!


Read the payment part, "The fees advertized are for playing once a week." So many how many games can you play once a week? 1 full game like 45 minutes? Please explain, maybe i didn't understand.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

its an 8 week league! Read the info!


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> its an 8 week league! Read the info!


8 weeks league, fine. Per week for one game is 400dhs... so how much do you end up paying 8 weeks, 8 games?


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I give up!!!!!! Someone else explain please!


----------



## pradyeep (Jun 6, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> I give up!!!!!! Someone else explain please!


As per what they have mentioned in the page, i think i am right. Well and good if some one could tell if its just 400 dhs for 8 weeks. That would be awesome.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## babanist (Jun 5, 2011)

Duplays has an 8 weeks league, 2 games a week for that price. Its not the price of 1 game


----------

